# Volk Racing Wheels



## ctrlALTIMAdel (Jun 20, 2003)

I was interested in getting some Volk Racing wheels by RaysEngineering. I was just wondering where I could buy Volk rims and tires online, if possible. 

I already checked out mackinindustries.com but it wasn't too helpful. Anyone know of any websites for rim and tire packages with Volk rims?


----------



## redline6 (Apr 11, 2003)

Try www.autosportz.com/rims_volk or www.101tires.com/wheels.
Some really nice but pricey rims. But look who's talking. I've been all over the board from Enkei to hothouse types like Giovanni @ $800-$1000 a rim. Nice rollers but man I could use some of that cash under the hood. Have fun. It's a great chase. 
Pop start.Gotta go.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Here's another site: http://www.wholehyper.com/volk-w.html

Good luck...!


----------



## NismoSERTurbo (Mar 19, 2003)

I would try www.cbwheels.com


----------

